# Rarest GBA E-Reader E3 2002 Promo cards located!



## chango (Jul 28, 2011)

What's up yall,

I found this linked on a small game forum that I visit (Nowhere near as fresh as GBATemp, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Apparently the e-reader card inside is worth $5,000. 

That's crazy!  I mean I can understand the old NES tournament cartirdges being so expensive but I guess anything's possible considering the things that I've seen sell on Pawn Stars.

This is a card that was for the old game boy advance e-reader add-on that was only available a few years.  I had completely forgotten about the GBA e-reader until I saw this auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130554583755

Its from E3 2002 and was given away as a promo and I guess they were running some sort of contest at the nintendo booth so everyone tore open the packs of cards.

So this one is sealed and amazingly valuable for the fact that its literally a pack of 4 cards, it just blew me away.

What do you guys think?  Any hardcore collectors in the house?  What would you pay for an item like this for your collection?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Current bid is $1. I lol'd


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2011)

The card inside MIGHT be worth 5k. Only if it's the Kirby Winner card. Auction says so itself. I guess for a few dollars it's worth a go but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 28, 2011)

Doesn't ship to Finland, so I can't bid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not that I would be interested


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone mind enlightening me with what all the fuss is about this E-Reader thing?? And what Kirby Winner??


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Someone mind enlightening me with what all the fuss is about this E-Reader thing?? And what Kirby Winner??


Read the Ebay description.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 28, 2011)

It's probably not worth 5000 in prize money like it was at E3. It was most likely just for the one event...

Although for a collector this would be desirable. Probably not 5000 bucks, though. >_>


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

So the person who buys and opens it, may find a Kirby Winners Card which is worth $5000?? How they gonna get that cash?? From Nintendo? Lol. Not interested.


----------



## chango (Jul 28, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> The card inside MIGHT be worth 5k. Only if it's the Kirby Winner card. Auction says so itself. I guess for a few dollars it's worth a go but don't get your hopes up.




Did I read it wrong?  I thought that the auction said that all of the cards were destroyed at E3 by Nintendo so the surviving ones that weren't scanned/punched out are worth 5000?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2011)

chango said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's only one card that's worth the five grand, the Kirby Contest Winner card. Since the pack is unopened there's no way to know if it's in there or not.


----------



## chango (Jul 28, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> chango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh, gotcha.  So how much is just the unopened pack of cards worth?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2011)

Some people were asking about ereader stuff http://ereader.no-intro.org/ and http://www.caitsith2.com/ereader/tech.htm have a nice collection of info.


----------



## chango (Jul 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Some people were asking about ereader stuff http://ereader.no-intro.org/ and http://www.caitsith2.com/ereader/tech.htm have a nice collection of info.



So the cards that would be worth a theoretical $5,000 are these two?

UNDUMPED E3 2002 PROMOTIONAL CARDS: 2 items 

The remaining two cards are wanted dead or alive; these are the alternative versions of the “Kirby Contest” Cards, 
handed out at E3 2002. 
There are three versions available of the “Kirby Contest” cards: it may either show a “1st
Prize”, a “2nd
Prize” or a “Not a 
Winner” message. The winning versions are very, very, very rare and they still remain undumped, but we are patient 
people, and our affiliates and their descendants will wait for these dumps for the next couple of millenniums. 

Kirby Contest Card (serial 00-A001) “1st
Prize” version 
Kirby Contest Card (serial 00-A001) “2nd
Prize” version


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2011)

I usually dismiss any prices collectors of various things will pay for things but I guess yeah those two rare cards "worth" the money.


----------



## durpy (Jul 28, 2011)

after all these years do you think nintendo would still bother awarding you a prize even if you did happen to get the winner card? assuming there still exist ones that haven't been claimed.

assuming anyone is interested in it i bet the auction will end at $30 with the seller canceling the auction because it didn't fetch a price he hoped for.

i forgot these things even existed.


----------



## WolfSpider (Jul 29, 2011)

If he was soo confident about tht winning card being in there he would just open it himself.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 29, 2011)

No one is buying rare ereader cards for big bucks. If they ever were worth a lot of money the seller should have got the money back then.


----------



## chango (Jul 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If he was soo confident about tht winning card being in there he would just open it himself.
> 
> I'm fairly certain he knows there's not a winning card in there, but the unopened packs are still valuable, and if he opens the pack up then the item would be absolutely worthless.
> 
> QUOTENo one is buying rare ereader cards for big bucks. If they ever were worth a lot of money the seller should have got the money back then.



Actually this is an untrue statement.  Back in 2002 these could be found all over the place, Nintendo gave out a bunch.  So this pack of cards sold for less than a dollar back then. The value in it now is the fact that only a couple a year show up on ebay.  Well that and the fact that its unopened.  I did a bit more searching on ebay, there was a Buy It Now for the same item for $300 that closed a few days ago.  Granted, it didn't sell, but that seems to be the average going price.  I read a thread on another Nintendo collector's forum (is it against the rules to post the names of other forums here?) that was bumped every time someone decided to part with their sealed pack and tossed it up on ebay.  They seemed to be pretty sought after for the hardcore collectors.



> after all these years do you think nintendo would still bother awarding you a prize even if you did happen to get the winner card? assuming there still exist ones that haven't been claimed.
> 
> assuming anyone is interested in it i bet the auction will end at $30 with the seller canceling the auction because it didn't fetch a price he hoped for.
> 
> i forgot these things even existed.




No, its not about Nintendo awarding a prize.

At E3, Nintendo awarded prizes at their booth when they scanned the Kirby card.  If you were 1st or 2nd place, you got the prize right then and there.  It wasn't cash.

Nowadays, because the cards are so impossible to find, it is worth a shitload of money.

If you CAN find one (A first or second place winning card), it is usually damaged, because at E3, Nintendo punched holes in and ripped the winning cards so people couldn't claim the prize again.

Thus the $5000 (supposed) value is because any winning card found today in a new pack would not be damaged.

Oh, and apparently piracy groups never dumped it, so there's always that too, not that its valuable.

Geez, it took me 24 hours to figure out everything about this card.  That's obsession. LOL.


----------



## darkrock (Jan 10, 2013)

*one done!*

http://ereader.no-intro.org/info.php?set=10thAnniversary


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck with them actually completing the Worldwide set of Card dumps.

There's still lots of Japanese Cards not contributed which are promotional ones. I personally think DATs are unnecessary in this day and age. The person that actually runs that place doesn't actually do any of the dumps just so you know. And if you're someone that he thinks that has any missing Cards, he will harass you for them. I've also had a "no thanks" message on that site for years, just because I wouldn't give out any of my rare Japanese dumps that they *still* don't have.


----------



## darkrock (Jan 10, 2013)

They are patient people, classified +98% of j-set, will do the rest in the next years.
... "No thanks", Nigoli ...


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 25, 2013)

darkrock said:


> +98% of j-set, will do the rest in the next years.
> ... "No thanks", Nigoli ...


I'm doubting that very much. xuom2, shippa4, whatever you call yourself.

Years aren't going to complete the Japanese set of cards. Neither will the people dumping cards for you. And you can keep advertising me on those useless "DAT" pages. I'm totally fine with that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rockman GFF said:


> I'm doubting that very much. xuom2, shippa4, whatever you call yourself.
> 
> Years aren't going to complete the Japanese set of cards. Neither will the people dumping cards for you. And you can keep advertising me on those useless "DAT" pages. I'm totally fine with that.



You seem quite bitter and I am not entirely sure why.


----------

